# Hibernate und optionale Spalten?



## Verjigorm (16. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin grade dabei Teile unseres Windows-Programm in Java zu portieren.
Nun habe ich das Problem, dass die Alt-Anwendung Tabellenspalten bei der Installation dynamisch hinzufügt, je nachdem welche Module der Kunde gekauft hat.

Nun habe ich mit Hibernate das Problem, dass eventuell nicht immer alle gemappten Spalten in der Tabelle vorhanden sind.
Die Frage ist nun, wie lässt sich sowas lösen? Gibts dafür irgendwelche Ansätze? Ich hatte auf ein "optional"-Flag bei @Column gehofft, aber sowas finde ich nicht.

Kann ich das Problem auf Java-Seite überhaupt lösen ohne die Alt-Anwendung zu verändern? Bietet mir da Hibernate irgendwelche Alternativen?
Eine erste Idee die mir kam wäre eine Fallunterscheidung zur Laufzeit die prüft welche Module vorhanden sind und dann zu meinen Basisklassen abgeleitete Klassen benutzt, die dann diese Spalten mappen...

mfg Verjigorm


----------



## Verjigorm (21. Jun 2011)

Niemand der mir da weiterhelfen könnte?


----------



## Marcinek (21. Jun 2011)

Dann musst du die Konfiguration nicht über Annotationen machen, sondern zur laufzeit mit Configuration.


----------

